# What means of communication do you prefer?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What means of communication do you use most over talking?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely walkie talkie. They are so friggin' awesome. It makes you feel like you're on a secret mission, or something.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Definitely walkie talkie. They are so friggin' awesome. It makes you feel like you're on a secret mission, or something.


 :lol :ditto


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

416girl said:


> I use IM the most, but my preference would be to use walkie talkies.
> 
> Too bad I suck at communicating..


where you at in ontario?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ 416 = area code = Toronto. Yeah, I just answered for her lol.

Anyways I prefer IM.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

In person, IM, text and e-mail for me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd have to say email and IM.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

IM.. can take long breaks without it seeming weird. Plus it's removed so it doesn't quite feel like it's talking to a person. Like with phones or emails you have the persons full attention.. too much pressure!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

njodis said:


> Definitely walkie talkie. They are so friggin' awesome. It makes you feel like you're on a secret mission, or something.


Hah, I love those. My cousin and I used to have walkie talkies and pretend we were the Ghost Busters.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Everything except for the last. They all have their charm. =P


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

416girl said:


> batman can said:
> 
> 
> > ^ 416 = area code = Toronto. Yeah, I just answered for her lol.
> ...


323, HOLLYHOOOODDD, HOLLA! =)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Email. I can take my time, edit, and get things across better than other methods.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

E-mail. I talk to everyone I know using E-mail.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I prefer in person or through IM/text. 
Walkie talkies are neat, but I hate talking on them. We use them where I work, and that kind of ruined the fun for me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Email. I don't have anyone to text and everything else makes me anxious.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

E-mail and IM.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer e-mail.

I know Noca likes IM -- if he's online he'll IM me within seconds of me logging on. He's fast!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I prefer email because I have time to compose my thoughts. There are a few people I am comfortable enough with to IM and I like writing/reading letters but don't get the chance very often.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Walkie Talkie, but if that's not available then email.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Body language :stu :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I get kind of paranoid if I'm not there to see how people react when I say something to them. So, I prefer in person. IMs, message boards, e-mail and the likes is sort of hard. Gives me too much time to think.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like actually talking to people. It's really nice.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I know Noca likes IM -- if he's online he'll IM me within seconds of me logging on. He's fast!


..I would too, if you'd unblock me! hahahaha

If i MUST talk with someone... e-mail definitely. I never answer my phone. So my instructors always e-mail me. My next preference would be phone texting, but it seems you don't get much accomplished that way if you have to say a lot ^-^;


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Sign language is interesting. i chose that one


----------



## CaveDweller (Feb 23, 2008)

Email, snail mail, or not at all. I can talk to people in person relatively easily, but do not prefer it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Instant Message 
Text Message (I take this one back. It can get annoying with dumb people.)
Email
Snail Mail 

and

Walkie Talkie, for fun. I hate them at work though


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Prefer not to communicate


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Email, IM, Text, and/or not at all.


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

snail mail, email, or in person.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Texting mostly. IM is nice as well.

I have a walkie talkie at work and it's awesome. Saying "10-4!" and "what's your 20?" never gets old. One of these days I'm going to go all out out with the "breaker breaker", "10-4 good buddy" thing on the radio. It's just so tempting.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Email and IM


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Email, because I can think about what I want to write, write it, then look over what I wrote to make sure it’s OK.


----------

